# Steve Good tractor



## martinka (19 Jun 2013)

I hid away in the garage today instead of enjoying the sun and made this tractor during breaks from the lathe. It's from a Steve Good pattern. Still needs some finishing and I can't decide whether to paint it, varnish it or leave it as it is and chuck it in the corner. :mrgreen: It's made from a piece of wood that would be burglars broke off my gate, a bit of plywood, and the exhaust and axles are made from old paint brush handles.


----------



## nadnerb (19 Jun 2013)

Nice work Martin, I think it would look nice varnished
Regards
Brendan


----------



## stevebuk (19 Jun 2013)

Agree with brendan, varnish or oil, looks lovely..


----------



## Bryan Bennett (20 Jun 2013)

Hi Martin Too good to throw in a corner,I like the design.My grandsons (six) are in the teens and twenties now.

Bryan


----------



## scroller frank (20 Jun 2013)

I got to agree with the others Martin . go f the varnish !!!!! =D> =D>
------------Frank------------


----------



## martinka (20 Jun 2013)

Couple of questions... I need to remove the back wheels but I glued both sides by mistake. Is it possible to 'break' the glue somehow, or would I be better cutting the axle, drilling it out and making another? The wheels turn by the axle turning in the body, would some sort of wax keep it lubricated or is it likely to harden eventually? I am thinking of the Liberon lubricating wax that I use on the scroll saw table.

Martin.


----------



## scroller frank (20 Jun 2013)

Hi Martin , I think you'd be better to cut the axle and drill the shaft out .( been there, done that ) #-o !!!!
when you fit the new one , you could use a few drops of vegi oil !!! 
-----------------Frank--------------


----------



## martinka (21 Jun 2013)

Hi Frank, 
Cheap glue isn't always a bad thing.  After about a few seconds of light twisting, one of the wheels came free. I have some oil in a spray that I found at my mothers, from Betterwear, of all places. I quite like the way it shows the colours, considering the wood it is made from. 
Apologies for the photo background, I've been up all night trying to recover the data on a HDD and I'm too tired to get off the chair.
Martin.


----------



## scroller frank (21 Jun 2013)

Looking good Martin ,
Always a good feeling when it turns out ok =D> =D> 
----------Frank--------------


----------



## Baldhead (21 Jun 2013)

Very nice, and you found a good use for the wood the would be burglars broke off your gate, if you have a lathe you could also turn a baseball bat just incase the burglars return.

BH


----------



## martinka (21 Jun 2013)

My lathe is for metal so an aluminium bat will have to do. :twisted: (hammer)


----------



## ChrisR (22 Jun 2013)

Martin.

Looks good, defiantly not a throw in the corner project.

I have that same pattern stored away in my PDF files, must try and find it.

On nearly all my projects, I now finish with Liberon lemon oil or Liberon pure tung nut oil. Very easy and you don’t have to guard against runs etc. 

I have not had any bad comments using these oil finishes, I give all my projects to my sister, who takes them and sells in the Cats protection shop, to help boost their funds. 
The only thing I do is label the ones finished with the tung nut oil, it is a food safe oil but with a nut allergy warning.

Take care.

Chris R.


----------



## martinka (22 Jun 2013)

Cheers Chris, 

I think we are going to York this afternoon or tomorrow so I'll look to see what oils they have in stock in Barnitts. More expensive than buying online but I get it when I want it. I've been thinking about wood stain to add a bit of variety, though I have never used any so who knows how it will turn out. 

Martin.


----------



## nadnerb (22 Jun 2013)

there was a programe on the telly a while back called "the salvager" about a bloke that reused old wood and he used to mix wood stain with water and spray it on with a spray bottle. He said it gave a much more even finish than painting it on. Might be worth looking up on u tube
Regards
Brendan


----------



## martinka (23 Jun 2013)

Cheers Brendan! I was lucky and found the correct episode first try. I'd like to see more of that trike he rides.

Martin.


----------



## nadnerb (23 Jun 2013)

It's a bit of a beast isn't it?


----------

